# MBS is back - new flock member!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'd like you guys to meet FREDDY!

He was just dropped off here by a lady and her daughter. Her daughter was in tears because she didn't want Freddy to go, but I assured her he'll be fine and that the little girl can come back anytime and visit him.  He's pretty young, semi-tame and he loves banging his beak when you tap on things, lol.

Without further ado, here's Freddy. (I'll try get some better photos, but he's a bit skittish right now since being in a different environment.)

ETA: it also looks like he had pearls.. (see 3rd photo) he doesn't have pearls, but it looks like he _did_?


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

So does that mean he isn't Jasper?  Well, I am sorry for that. But congrats on your new member


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Nah, it's not Jasper. But it's okay, I still have some hope in finding him.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm sorry  New birdy looks gorgeous.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww how cute!!!!!!  No good that it isnt Jasper, but as you said, there is still hope for him.

However, Freddy is awesome and a very lucky bird to come live with you!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks. 

Few photos from earlier..


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry it was not Jasper.
Freddie is pretty.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

S'okay. Thank you!


----------

